# Bait near Jefferson lake



## Kd8stj (Apr 6, 2017)

We're going down on Saturday to try out my boat and fish the stocked trout, to Jefferson state park in Richmond. Anyone know of a close bait shop and their hours? I understand there's options in Stubenville but that's also another 20 minutes past the lake and that cuts into fishing time. Were driving down from Mahoning county. We know there is a shop near highlandtown wildlife area that sells minnows but that is still an hour or so north of the lake. I know people can not advertise so feel free to message me if that is an issue for you. Thanks for any help. 

Also I'm new to the forum. It looks informative and fun I have a feeling I'll be on often.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

What "bait" are you looking for? I don't know of any minnow selling shops that actually have any in stock. Maybe the little store in Stratton across from the New Cumberland dam on the river? I'd ask in the Ohio River forum... those guys have a bead on every bait shop around.

Also, have you ever been to Jefferson? The ramp is kinda tricky to get any sizable boat into the lake. (Just asking based on you profile picture)


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I live in stark co. I buy my minnies at berlin lake ,keep them for couple days. before I go fishing. freeze couple water bottles put one in the minnie bucket with a aeriator and the second as a spare. they,ll be just fine .


----------



## Kd8stj (Apr 6, 2017)

Bad Bub said:


> What "bait" are you looking for? I don't know of any minnow selling shops that actually have any in stock. Maybe the little store in Stratton across from the New Cumberland dam on the river? I'd ask in the Ohio River forum... those guys have a bead on every bait shop around.
> 
> Also, have you ever been to Jefferson? The ramp is kinda tricky to get any sizable boat into the lake. (Just asking based on you profile picture)


Looking for minnows. Another member mentioned stratton maybe well try them. Or the higland town shop. And no we've never been to jefferson. Were taking the boat in my picture. :/ yikes! Is it to shallow to launch or what issue do you see with bigger boats? Mine is a 15 ft glass boat.


----------



## johnthefisherman (Apr 7, 2017)

Kd8stj said:


> We're going down on Saturday to try out my boat and fish the stocked trout, to Jefferson state park in Richmond. Anyone know of a close bait shop and their hours? I understand there's options in Stubenville but that's also another 20 minutes past the lake and that cuts into fishing time. Were driving down from Mahoning county. We know there is a shop near highlandtown wildlife area that sells minnows but that is still an hour or so north of the lake. I know people can not advertise so feel free to message me if that is an issue for you. Thanks for any help.
> 
> Also I'm new to the forum. It looks informative and fun I have a feeling I'll be on often.


Very small lake more of a jonboat trolling motor lake. better get minnies on the way


----------



## Kd8stj (Apr 6, 2017)

johnthefisherman said:


> Very small lake more of a jonboat trolling motor lake. better get minnies on the way


We've launched a boat this size on bessemer in pa, and its similar that most people fish in john boats or kayaks/canoes. We have the troling motor ready and battery charged up. What issues are there with the ramp? I did notice it looks long and single lane.


----------



## johnthefisherman (Apr 7, 2017)

Im a shore fisherman but ramp seems basic waterdepth should be fine goodluck


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

I really doubt you even need your boat or anything other than some power bait trout bait. Just sayin, it's a really small lake. But if boating is your thing, go for it. I've never even bothered with mine to catch trout there. I've not been there for years but doubt it's changed much if at all.


----------



## Kd8stj (Apr 6, 2017)

DenOhio said:


> I really doubt you even need your boat or anything other than some power bait trout bait. Just sayin, it's a really small lake. But if boating is your thing, go for it. I've never even bothered with mine to catch trout there. I've not been there for years but doubt it's changed much if at all.


 It's just a chance to get it on the water and try it out we had plans to go to bessemer, pa (we go every year) and i had just traded for the new boat so its a trial run for the boat and us.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

It's an electric only lake, but no problem having a gas motor on your boat as long as you don't fire it up. The upper half of the lake is really shallow. You can float it, but you'll probably stir mud with your trolling motor. The lower half is actually fairly deep, and the water is normally fairly clear, but we've had a lot of rain so it will be somewhat dirty. The ramp is very flat and shallow until you fall off the end of it. I launch an 18' aluminum bass boat on it regularly. When I'm alone, it's tricky. And I usually end up with a wet foot or two putting it back on the trailer. If you have a buddy that can dump you in and park the truck while you pull over to the dock, you shouldn't have much trouble. You'll just have to back the trailer in more than you would have to on almost any other ramp in the world. Lol. Good luck! A friend of mine caught his 5 trout in about 20 minutes today, and he said he didn't have much company. You should have a pretty good day.


----------



## Kd8stj (Apr 6, 2017)

Bad Bub said:


> It's an electric only lake, but no problem having a gas motor on your boat as long as you don't fire it up. The upper half of the lake is really shallow. You can float it, but you'll probably stir mud with your trolling motor. The lower half is actually fairly deep, and the water is normally fairly clear, but we've had a lot of rain so it will be somewhat dirty. The ramp is very flat and shallow until you fall off the end of it. I launch an 18' aluminum bass boat on it regularly. When I'm alone, it's tricky. And I usually end up with a wet foot or two putting it back on the trailer. If you have a buddy that can dump you in and park the truck while you pull over to the dock, you shouldn't have much trouble. You'll just have to back the trailer in more than you would have to on almost any other ramp in the world. Lol. Good luck! A friend of mine caught his 5 trout in about 20 minutes today, and he said he didn't have much company. You should have a pretty good day.


Thank you for the advice and the good news on the ramp and the Lake we're going to head down shortly I got to pick my buddy up in Columbiana County and absolutely he can back it down the long ramp and pull out and park while I drive over to the dock. Thats normally our method anyhow. Tight lines.


----------



## Kd8stj (Apr 6, 2017)

The dock was very shallow. Has a tree under it too, And other than the wind blowing me off the trailer bunks we didnt have much trouble. Buddy got a wet foot I Just had to rerun onto the trailer and compensate for the wind. It was fun to watch the ramp though.


----------



## Kd8stj (Apr 6, 2017)

Nice picture of the dam.


----------



## johnthefisherman (Apr 7, 2017)

Ni


Kd8stj said:


> Nice picture of the dam.[/QUOTE


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Heard there were several boats there this am. One small Jon boat w 4 guys in it, don't know how it stayed afloat!


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Kd8stj said:


> Nice picture of the dam.


Yep, looks the same as years ago. Did you catch your limit pretty y quick?


----------



## Kd8stj (Apr 6, 2017)

We caught our limits fast, but took our time throwing back littler ones. We had one limit kept and about noon or so the biting slowed down so we quit being picky and had our limits by 2 ish. And a crappie too.


----------



## Kd8stj (Apr 6, 2017)

The only thing id do different is find a better road in from lisbon/ higlandtown for the bait shop it took us through brushcreek (i think) on gameland roads that where gravel/rock/dirt/hills and ruts. Darn near jeep trails in spots.


----------



## Kd8stj (Apr 6, 2017)

Flatty01 said:


> Heard there were several boats there this am. One small Jon boat w 4 guys in it, don't know how it stayed afloat!


I think 3 or 4 boats, even a guy that only brought a 9.9 or had some issue im not sure he paddled it onto the trailer, and nearly rolled it off the trailer i think. We watched them bicker. It was a nice day but some fun to watch people. Our trailer dropped a tire off the ramp but was not a big deal to pull up and over.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Kd8stj said:


> The only thing id do different is find a better road in from lisbon/ higlandtown for the bait shop it took us through brushcreek (i think) on gameland roads that where gravel/rock/dirt/hills and ruts. Darn near jeep trails in spots.


Yeah... next time follow 39 back down to catch rt7 in Wellsville. I know exactly where it took you... and it's no place for a boat trailer.


----------



## Kd8stj (Apr 6, 2017)

Bad Bub said:


> Yeah... next time follow 39 back down to catch rt7 in Wellsville. I know exactly where it took you... and it's no place for a boat trailer.


It was rough. But we slowed down and made it work. He figured i had looked up directions. I thought he knew the way so phone gps was a quick save. And a long ride.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I took my 4 kids down Sunday at around noon to try to get a trout... all under the age of 9, and only one has ever really fished (and he's pretty tough for a 6 year old). The place was absolutely packed (figured it would be). We found a gap to set up in between the dock and the beach... never had a bite on three different "flavors" of Berkley trout bait. Only saw 2 trout caught, and that was out of a boat that was running around in front of us trolling what appeared to be small crankbaits. The wind was killing us on the bank. But, the kids had a blast "exploring" and they gave the trout a much more honest shot than I anticipated.


----------



## Kd8stj (Apr 6, 2017)

Bad Bub said:


> I took my 4 kids down Sunday at around noon to try to get a trout... all under the age of 9, and only one has ever really fished (and he's pretty tough for a 6 year old). The place was absolutely packed (figured it would be). We found a gap to set up in between the dock and the beach... never had a bite on three different "flavors" of Berkley trout bait. Only saw 2 trout caught, and that was out of a boat that was running around in front of us trolling what appeared to be small crankbaits. The wind was killing us on the bank. But, the kids had a blast "exploring" and they gave the trout a much more honest shot than I anticipated.


We didn't see many people catching fish trolling or on the bank but I was told the dam end of that lake is deeper and they bite well over in the deeper water, we did pretty well both limiting out almost straight out from the boat ramp to what would be your left of the dock that's across the lake. We used some power bait but mostly minnows (that stayed alive for us pretty well even on a 45 minute ride down) maybe the colder morning helped us get to the lake with them. Im glad your kids had fun and that you all found a nice spot to fish.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW, Jefferson Lake, hadn't thought of that place is years! Richmond used to be my old stomping grounds....lol..

We had a rock band back in the 60's and that's where my buddy's lived and they all went to JU.

Once upon a time it was a really good bass lake. Then weeds literally took it over.


----------



## Kd8stj (Apr 6, 2017)

TClark said:


> WOW, Jefferson Lake, hadn't thought of that place is years! Richmond used to be my old stomping grounds....lol..
> 
> We had a rock band back in the 60's and that's where my buddy's lived and they all went to JU.
> 
> Once upon a time it was a really good bass lake. Then weeds literally took it over.


It was fun little lake. We limited out on trout. Idk about bass but a nice place either way.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

TClark said:


> WOW, Jefferson Lake, hadn't thought of that place is years! Richmond used to be my old stomping grounds....lol..
> 
> We had a rock band back in the 60's and that's where my buddy's lived and they all went to JU.
> 
> Once upon a time it was a really good bass lake. Then weeds literally took it over.


The weeds still basically choke out about 3/4 of the lake in the summer.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I remember one year way back...70's maybe?
They dredged all the weeds out. I want to tell ya...it was a literal mountain of weeds...TONS.


----------



## Kd8stj (Apr 6, 2017)

TClark said:


> I remember one year way back...70's maybe?
> They dredged all the weeds out. I want to tell ya...it was a literal mountain of weeds...TONS.


The dock and ramp are shallow it would benefit from another dredge or a little excavator work by the dock. Lol


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

There wasn't a dock back when I went there...I'm OLD.


----------



## Kd8stj (Apr 6, 2017)

TClark said:


> There wasn't a dock back when I went there...I'm OLD.


I took a picture of the google maps of the lake the dock is a bit away from the ramp but is a nice option though like i mentioned its quite shallow.


----------

